# Help for acoustic guitar



## maomao (Oct 13, 2006)

Hello from Greece!first of all,i would like to say that i'm sorry for my..english.you see ,i have to speak this language since school years.say about 12 years.a! ,and some hours with the tourists girls at summer!! I hope that you will understand me.
I want to buy an acoustic guitar.after searching on the forum,and other sites on the internet,i am between these models:

1) MC-16GTE,from martins
2) LV-03RE,from larrivee
3) M-1CP,or M-18CP,from lakewood
4)TAYLOR 310ce.

All these models are with cutaway.some friends of mine said that cutaway will destroy the unplugged sound of the guitar.(is that true?).on the other hand tha fact is that i want to be able to play on high frets.also, because i will use the guitar at my home,i pay attention to unplugged sound ,than to electronics.the style of music i play is hard rock,aor,pozer (the gold decade of 80's!!).
at that price range,i read good reviews for larrivee and lakewood.
thanx for your time,and sorry for the headache from my ....perfect english!!


----------



## WarrenG (Feb 3, 2006)

maomao said:


> All these models are with cutaway.some friends of mine said that cutaway will destroy the unplugged sound of the guitar.(is that true?).on the other hand tha fact is that i want to be able to play on high frets.also, because i will use the guitar at my home,i pay attention to unplugged sound ,than to electronics.


No, the sound is not ruined. There is very little movement of the soundboard in the upper bout due to the significant amount of bracing present. The loss of volume in the soundbox has a negligible effect to my ears as a builder and player, when playing similar guitar models (sans cutaway). 

Find a cutaway guitar you like the sound of regardless of the sound of its non-cutaway brethren. 

Didn't anybody ever tell you 'There's no money up there?' :tongue:


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

I'm not a big fan of having electronics built into an acoustic. I'd look for something without electronics and then have something installed after. You'll save the hole in the side of the guitar and plus get a system with much better acoustic reproduction.


.02


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

maomao said:


> and some hours with the tourists girls at summer!!


Now thats funny! Hello Greece:wave: You live in a beautiful country! I got married in Santorini which may just be the most beautiful place on the planet!

Seagull guitars are very nice Canadian guitars. The M6 models are great.
Something else to consider are Carvin acoustic guitars. Very nice electronics with the Carvins.


----------



## maomao (Oct 13, 2006)

The truth is that i also prefer the guitar not to have electronics.because,at the same price gou get better quality of woods etc.the problem is that every model with cutaway has electronics on.
I'll see the carvin's.if i find any dealer at the city near i live.
What do you think about micarta;the martin model has a fingerboard and bridge with that material.they say it is very solid hard material.is that better than ebony;
thnx guys for the replys.


ie.I was this summer at santorini first time.very beautifull place my friend.you're right


----------



## maomao (Oct 13, 2006)

Does anybody know how i can remove the ''student'' down of my name.i would like to be 16 years old again,but for the moment i try to fix teeth of the people that coming to my place.so if i get a good acoustic maybe they feel less pain.(or runaway because of my bad playing style!!)
i open the user profile ,but i don't see anywhere how i can correct the ''student''.


----------



## Stephen W. (Jun 7, 2006)

The "student" rank refers to how much you use this forum. The more times you post you'll see your ranking start to change. Keep sending us updates, questions and news from the music scene in Greece and you'll be a "Guitar God" in no time.


----------



## maomao (Oct 13, 2006)

Hello from greece again.after a month of searching the guitar stores,i think that i found the best guitar for me.from all these models i wrote above and some more,i found that the lakewood m-32cp is the best.also the larrivee lv-03re is in the second place.beautifull guitar also.both have good playability,and plugged in, they are playing beautifull.unplugged,the lakewood has more ''air'' in the sound.the bass,mids ang highs are in total balance.the seperation of the notes was excellent.the larrivee was also very good guitar.but ,it wasn't as loud as the lakewood,the basses were not so ''deep'' as the m -32cp.the sound was a little bit ''darker'' ,but overall the lv-03re was beatifull.on the other hand,the lakewood is about 600 euro more expensive than the larrivee.
from the other brands,the martin was a loud guitar,but had a ''metalic'' sound.not so air like the others.good guitar,but for less money.the lakewood m-1cp was not so good at the bass range.more poor sound than the m 32.and less money of course!!the big disapointment for me was the taylor 310ce.to my ears ,it was the worst of all.exept the first two strings,the sound of the others was like i dumped the strings with my right hand.bass,mids very bad.not sunstain.and the price was more than the larrivee and little cheaper than the lakewood m32cp.
while all these tests,i had the chance to paly with a martin d-41.they were keeping that guitar in a box of glass.if you wanted to touch it ,you had to ask the person on the shop first.finally i played with the d-41.the price?a lot lot more than my budget.5000 euro i think.ok.i was not crazy.maybe the reason was that it had old strings on it.the m 32cp i think is better much better.of course all of these are depend on the...personal taste of everyone.all are good,and all are bad.the person at the store was crazy about the martin.but my personal thought is that some models are overprized.everybody who is searching for a new acoustic must see the larrivee and the lakewood.great value for the money.
I am between the lakewood and the larrivee.the lakewood is little better from larrivee,but the larrivee is 600 euro cheaper.i'll wait a little to see what i can do about the money ,and go for the lakewood.very very very good guitar.



IE.just for the history,when i was testing the larrivee,the guy there gave me a very expensive larrivee model.just to listen.the price was 5000 euro in greece.he said that robby wiliams has one of this guitar.that model had inlays on the headstock,and on the fingerboard that were handmade.also had multistrip binding,brazilian rosewood.i don't remember the model.he said it was something like custom.handmade,only few models on the market.but i do remember the sound.just from heaven.at the first time i thought that the guitar was plugged in through some reverb,or chorus.i couldn't beleive what i was hearing.one G chord was enough.there was some other customer ,who were looking for guitars.after the first chord they turned to see what that sound was.


----------

